# Chemin JDK



## Nexka (29 Mai 2003)

Ou est le jdk sous Macosx?? G besoin du chemin pour configurer mon éditeur!! Please help!!

Nexka


----------



## Manu (29 Mai 2003)

Fais un find à partir du terminal!!!!


----------

